
U.S. Border Patrol Hasn't Validated E-Passport Data for Years - tonyztan
https://www.wired.com/story/us-border-patrol-hasnt-validated-e-passport-data-for-years/
======
usr1106
Typical US administration. First they mandate everybody who wants to visit to
have a machine readable passport. And more than 10 years later they still
don't have appropriate readers.

(There are incompetent and slow administrations in many countries, I don't
deny that. But few have the power to dictate changes with worldwide impact.)

